# got a question on agressiveness in a new fish



## fish friend (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello, new here and to aquariums. we just got my daughter her last 2 fish for her 10 gallon tank. she has 2 Rainbow Blue Platties, a Dalmation Molly, a Neon Gourami and a Flaming Gourami. the Gouramies are the new ones. the Flaming Gourami seems aggressive to the Neon. doesn`t bother the other 3. I don`t know if it will fade or is this a sign of aggressiveness. also I noticed the Dalmation just started to bother one of the Platties! we just got the 2 Gourami`s yesterday. and that is exactly when the Gourami`s were put in the tank. bare with me here as were knew to this! according to the store and what I`ve been reading these fish should all get along.

Thanks!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Gouramis don't get along. Sometimes in a big tank you can keep a couple but in a 10 one won't make it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

^^^^1^^^^
although different colors they both sound like dwarfs and are probly both males.1 will probly kill the other.Either through outright aggression or stress that may lead to disease issues for the whole tank.If possible pick your favorite one and return the other.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, don't wait. It may look okay, but eventually ends badly. I had to learn that lesson the hard way myself a few years ago.


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Gouramis are related to bettas. And just like bettas, its better to keep one in the tank. I had 3 in a 55g and the male dwarf killed my honey gourami and my cobalt blue gourami. Pick one fast!


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

After giving one of them away, Id say your tank is fully stocked. That extra gourami is really pushing it.


----------



## fish friend (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks! I was told a max of 7 smaller fish. So i figured 5 of what we have would be good. Looks like one will be going back tomorrow.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The molly and platies are both both livebearers so if the molly is a male he will just be chasing the platies for ,well you know(I hope!).No harm should come from it but watch them for a while.


----------



## fish friend (Jan 23, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> The molly and platies are both both livebearers so if the molly is a male he will just be chasing the platies for ,well you know(I hope!).No harm should come from it but watch them for a while.


Thanks. yes the molly seems like it`s just playing unlike the one Gourami which was going after the other one. just 30 minutes ago I took out the aggressive Gourami and put it in a small bowl. tomorrow I will be returning it. my daughter would really like one more fish. If anyone thinks it is a good idea for 5 fish in a 10gal. tank what would be a good 5th fish? although I`m up for 4 fish, the less the better.....we had hamsters so I know how less is good! LOL


----------



## fish friend (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok. I returned the one Gourami (they were both dwarfs). The tank seems like a happy place again. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good to hear they took it back.


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

I know buying fish for your tanks can be addicting but I think 4 is better for the overall health and stability of the tank.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

With your platys you can almost count on females being pregnant when purchased.Good Luck


----------



## fish friend (Jan 23, 2014)

pepe said:


> With your platys you can almost count on females being pregnant when purchased.Good Luck


Thanks!........I think LOL! They told me both were males, but what do they know. Another pet store sold me 2 male hamsters, gues what they were male and female!!!!!!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's how to know for sure;
Sexing Livebearers
It's about the anal fin,if it is pointed and thin it is a male,if it is triangular(like most of the fishes other fins) then it is a female.


----------



## fish friend (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks, that was actually going to be another question. probably should`ve asked that before getting some fish!


----------



## fish friend (Jan 23, 2014)

Forgot to add that we also got a snail with the last fish. these are actually very cool to watch move around! never realized that they move as fast as they do.


----------

